# Honey Sticks



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

I'm looking for a company that used to advertise in BC, that would turn your honey into honey sticks. I can't seem to find them now. Any one have a lead?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

[email protected]>
Email this guy he will make you straws with your honey.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

This is what he sent me. I have no idea what his web address is, or phone number.

>Thanks for your interest in straw filling. The information you requested is on our website, however if you send your zip code I can give you an estimate. Typically, it is around $5 per quart or $13 per gallon each way. YOU pay the frieght here when you ship your honey and add the return frieght to your payment of $20 per quart or $60 per gallon. Each quart yields up to 200 straws. Our address is: 1804 N1100 Road, Lawrence, KS 66046. Thanks, Tony.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

the web address is the last part of the email
anthonyskansashoney.com


----------

